# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan murah tapi berqualitas

## dudimustofa

apaan ya master

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Scary

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## roy_hrp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agushartomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Pakai hiroyuki, lc dan ckk bagus om. bisa di cek di https://www.ikanesia.id/2019/04/pele...-termurah.html

----------


## 117koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 117koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 117koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 117koi

> Kalau ada asagi lebih baik LC All in one atau LC Pitch Black untuk develop matsubanya. Sesekali bisa selingin dengan LC Premium Growth kalau pengen body cepet kekar, atau LC deluxe kalo mau kejar size manjang cepet


Nah ini kemarin mikir2 mau ambil growth + colour atau all in one... Kalo colour efeknya apa om??  kolam isinya asagi-Sushui masing2 6 ekor , hi utsuri 3 ekor, showa 3 ekor, sanke 8 ekor, benigoi 2 ekor, polosan 9 ekor
Kemarin coba hiro beni semuanya naik tapi skin malah rada lebih bagus di hiroyuki bulky, nah di asagi rada turun warna jaringnya
Sebenernya nyari2 pakan murah tapi rada mending, murah bagus rada susah ya... Ahahahah kalo pake saki + hisilk mulu ntar tuannya makan indomie

----------


## 117koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## A-Mar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomlethom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

